# Grilling whole chicken



## maya (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi everyone! I'll get right to the point: I cook chicken A LOT and often whole, on the grill. I have a ton of recipes I've tried, some I like and some I don't. Those I like I've done to death and so I'm looking for new ones. Since I love to cook, I like making my own marinades and spice rubs.  Does anyone have any recipes for grilled chicken that they like? 
Maya


----------



## Jermosh (Jul 16, 2004)

1 fryer chicken
heavy hand of favorite rub
4 whole glove of garlic
4 pepper corns
1 tall can of beer, I like Nargassette but I doupt you could get it outside of NE.

Rub chicken well.

smack the garlic & pepper with a brick, drink or pour out (gasp!) half the beer, place the garlic and pepper corns in the beer can.

Slide the chix over the can and stand up on the grill. Cooks for about 45 mins at 275-300f, or when the thigh are is at 165f

Might be the best you ever had, was for me at least.


----------



## GB (Jul 17, 2004)

This is my favorite rub recipe. It originally was for ribs, but it works great on Chicken. It also originally called for salt, but I found it really didn't need it. Try it both ways and see what you think. If you use salt, the original recipe calls for 2 tablespoons. I usually end up quadrupling the amounts so that I have enough, and some left over too.

1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tsp lemon pepper
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp light brown sugar
1/2 tsp garlic powder
pinch of cinnamon


----------

